# When to separate my male GSD from the house



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all so we will be getting our female puppy in 5 weeks and of course I know it will be a little while until she goes into her first heat cycle. I was wondering when is the best time to bring our male to a family members house so we avoid and pre mature pregnancies. We do not want her bred until she is well into age 2.
Thanks


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Mt current female did not go into heat for the first time until she was 14 months old. That's for sure the upper end of the spectrum, but you have nothing at all to worry about until she's at least 6 months old. Around 8 months is most common.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...your male will let you know. LOL A female can go into heat at any point past 6 months old. Taking your dog to a family member is an excellent plan. Listening to a male howl and whine is ANNOYING.


----------



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

I just want to make sure I’m prepared. We have always only had males this is our first female GSD. I know I still have a long time till then but what are the signs of a female going into heat?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My male starts pestering my female at least a week prior to her heat. Females blow their coat, some act oddly, some become clingy. Dilated, discharge.


----------



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you all for the responses such a big help!


----------

